# 33 Modifier



## julieclifton2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Any information on this 33 modifier would be helpful.

But my understanding is that we are to be applying this everytime we bill a WW visit code,
99384-99387, yes?

Thanks for any info


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a link to explain the 33 modifier

http://www.ama-assn.org/resources/doc/cpt/new-cpt-modifier-for-preventive-services.pdf


----------



## julieclifton2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have seen that link already, thanks.  I was looking for some more information.


----------



## funtobeyoung (Jun 1, 2011)

Is modifier 33 appropriate for hopital coding/charge-master?


----------



## julieclifton2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Let me ask this, is anyone placing the 33 modifier on the 99383-99397 WW visit codes when billing them?

Thanks


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 1, 2011)

These are preventative visits.  I believe you would not attach a modifier 33 to these.  Modifier 33 is to tell insurance companies that the encounter was intended to be a screening but turned diagnostic.  When you are doing these preventative codes (99384-99387) and the doctor finds something that he might have to pay attention to for example pt is having his preventative visit, 99387 and the doctor happens to discover hypertention or diabetes during this exam.  He would still bill the 99387 but then he would also bill the appropriate E/M visit with a modifier 25 along with the diabetes or hypertension dx code


----------

